# Help please



## WillT (Jul 2, 2015)

This has happened with two different memory cards. Always in dark areas. Anyone know what is causing this? Sensor? Shutter? One of the pictures it looks like a small portion of the right hand side is normal. 





http://imgur.com/a/OacpN

This only happened in a 3(9 photos) HDR shoots in darker areas. The other 300-400 hundred HDR's appear normal


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 2, 2015)

Might want to add more information, what body and firmware, what brand memory cards (my personal guess), and is it in the raws or the hdr only?


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 2, 2015)

WillT said:


> This has happened with two different memory cards. Always in dark areas. Anyone know what is causing this? Sensor? Shutter? One of the pictures it looks like a small portion of the right hand side is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this in-camera HDR? do you have the RAW files?

as mentioned above, we need all the technical details, shot lengths/aperture/iso, body firmware version, anything else unusual.

at first glance it could be shutter, readout or processing


----------



## WillT (Jul 3, 2015)

5d Mark ii with most recent firmware. Canon maintained through CPS. 

The memory was SanDisk Extreme, but I replicated the issue on another unrelated card as well. This camera gets a lot of use so I am not surprised it is failing. No idea how I got it to replicate, but sure enough I managed to get it to happen once more. All three images are like the one posted. The next set appears fine as do the other 100 or so photos. 

It is bracketed photos so they are not in camera HDR. All JPG

I will be sending it to Canon tomorrow. 

What lens are you using? If its a EF-s, the rear of the lens may have struck the mirror. There are so many possibilities. You need to provide information. Canon will not put 600 or 900 exposures on your camera just on the chance it might happen again, so don't expect them to know the issue unless its something obvious that's broken.

Be sure you provide them with images and information that is missing here.


----------

